# مطلوب طريقة استخراج زيت الاعشاب؟



## pk-sabic (11 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة.

اشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى.
اود التعرف على طريقة استخراج الزيت من اي عشبة من الاعشاب ولكن هل يجب ان تكون خضراء او يابسة مع جزيل الشكر والعرفان.


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم هناك عدة طرق لاستخلاص الزيت من النباتات
في حال استخدام البذور تطحن البذور ويتم استخلاص الزيت اما بالطرد المركزي او بالمذيبات العضوية حيث يتم تبخيرها والحصول على الزيت
في حال استخدام الاوراق او الازهار يتم غليها بالماء مع تكثيف البخار المتصاعد وفصل الماء عن الزيت وبعض هذه النباتات تكون جافة وبعضها يكون اخضر طازج
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## nassim.hipnas (11 يناير 2012)

http://hassabala.yoo7.com/t1037-topic


----------

